# A good Deal, please add



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This thread is for any good deals you find and want to share.

Up until a few weeks ago I had only been in a Big Lots store maybe twice. Amanda mentioned then when I was looking for a soft sided creates. Long story short I went back yesterday to pick up some Pyrex dishes to send with food to a friend and just looked at the dog stuff. They had these beds for $10! I could not have made the covers for that price. I bought several. Just wanted to pass along


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> This thread is for any good deals you find and want to share.
> 
> Up until a few weeks ago I had only been in a Big Lots store maybe twice. Amanda mentioned then when I was looking for a soft sided creates. Long story short I went back yesterday to pick up some Pyrex dishes to send with food to a friend and just looked at the dog stuff. They had these beds for $10! I could not have made the covers for that price. I bought several. Just wanted to pass along


<sig> It looks so comfy. I wish I could get something like that for Kodi to sleep on under my desk. Unfortunately, at this point in his life, he destroys anything with stuffing. This is something I HOPE he grows out of soon!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's a nice bed. It looks like it would keep cooler for the summer. I found great ones at CVS for $6. My dogs love them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought this was a steal. http://www.cafepress.ca/+havanese_picture_classic_thong,240626719


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good present for a dominant little bitch Dave. will they work as belly bands too?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

irnfit said:


> That's a nice bed. It looks like it would keep cooler for the summer. I found great ones at CVS for $6. My dogs love them.


Oliver and Comet got them from CVS as well


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> <sig> It looks so comfy. I wish I could get something like that for Kodi to sleep on under my desk. Unfortunately, at this point in his life, he destroys anything with stuffing. This is something I HOPE he grows out of soon!!!


Same thing with Tucker. He chews to pieces his stuffed toys and the one bed I bought him. At least he doesn't destroy our household related items.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> I thought this was a steal. http://www.cafepress.ca/+havanese_picture_classic_thong,240626719


ROFLMBO!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

irnfit said:


> That's a nice bed. It looks like it would keep cooler for the summer. I found great ones at CVS for $6. My dogs love them.


I need to pay attention, I go to CVS once a month with my mother. I had been paying more than $10 for the fabric to cover pillows.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> I thought this was a steal. http://www.cafepress.ca/+havanese_picture_classic_thong,240626719


My Dh husband thought this was a good idea, so I ordered him some.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

We got Roscoe one of those really comfy sheep's wool beds, you know, with the fluffy white stuff...well, apparently he couldn't distinguish between that and his potty so it has been washed and put away for when he gets older :frusty:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Never would I have thought to look at CVS for a dog bed. I will be !! I have been through too many dog beds to count. I did invest in a very pricey bed and it has been the only thing that has held up. It's just sooo big. I keep that one in my office and I constantly replace the one in my family room. For $6 or $10, I won't mind when it gets torn up and needs replacement. I have a Big Lots and CVS close by so thanks for the tip.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Never would I have thought to look at CVS for a dog bed. I will be !! I have been through too many dog beds to count. I did invest in a very pricey bed and it has been the only thing that has held up. It's just sooo big. I keep that one in my office and I constantly replace the one in my family room. For $6 or $10, I won't mind when it gets torn up and needs replacement. I have a Big Lots and CVS close by so thanks for the tip.


I was looking at the pet stores (Petco and Petsmart) paying $30 or $40 per bed, the $10 ones are washable and the colors work for home or the motor home.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> ROFLMBO!


yeah I thought all these "senior" members might need something to spice up their life. What qualifies as a "senior" ? Geeze I'm almost there ,I think. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> Same thing with Tucker. He chews to pieces his stuffed toys and the one bed I bought him. At least he doesn't destroy our household related items.


The ONLY stuffed things he doesn't destroy are the crate pads his breeder sent him home with, and the very nice padded bed she made him for use as a car seat. (I have no idea why these items are exempt) He's got another one of these beds to use in the house, but I can't give it to him until he outgrows this stage. Every time he sees it, he pounces on it and tries to tear it up.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I have also found some dog related items including some comfy looking beds at ROSS. They range from $10 -$20 depending on size... and these are nice beds! 
I bought my dog bowls from there, too. Well, my dog's dog bowls...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 4 of those CVS beds. They're awesome!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

HomeGoods has good deals on beds too. I've lost count of how many I've bought.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> I thought this was a steal. http://www.cafepress.ca/+havanese_pi...hong,240626719


I think all Havs who steal underwear should get a pair of these in their Easter basket.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I am now working pretty much down the street from a HomeGoods (SOOO EXCITED) and headed out there during lunch today. I think it's time Gordo gets a decent bed of his own!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Unfortunately, Abby won't sleep in a doggie bed! She likes under the coffee table during the cool months, tile floor during the summer, our bed at night! I have found some cute dog-related items at the bargain spot right inside the door at Target. We don't have one in our small town but I always check them out when I go to the big city.......lol


----------

